# Conjugación de verbos regulares



## dudak

Buenas:
Tengo lo siguiente:

*Ich*..............* -e*
*Du*............... *-st*
*er*, *si*, *es*...... *-t*
*Wir*............. *-en*
*Ihr*.............. *-t*
*sie*, *Sie*........ *-en*

1) ¿Es esto correcto?:
Ich (yo), Du (tú), er (él), si (ella), es (3ª persona del singular, neutro), Wir (nosotros), Ihr (vosotros), sie (ellos), Sie (ustedes)

2) ¿Cómo se debe conjugar al hablar "de usted"?

3) ¿Cómo se pronuncian? (Ich (ij), du (du), er (egr), si (si), es (es), Wir (fbir), Ihr (igr), sie/Sie (sie)

No sé alemán, acabo de empezar a estudiarlo y solo sé decir "Hallo"... Que vuestras respuestas sean sencillas, por favor.

Gracias de antemano,
atte. dudak


----------



## Geviert

Hola Dudak,

lo mejor que puede hacer en estos casos es controlar con un conjugador. 

1) solo un error: sie (ella)
2) como has puesto arriba: sie, Sie.... -en
3) controlar PONs para la pronunciación.


----------



## jordi picarol

Para la pronunciación es mejor LEO


----------



## dudak

Gracias por responder, pero sigo sin entender.

1) En ese caso las personas son: Ich, Du, er/sie/es (él, ella, _neutro_), Wir, Ihr (vosotros), sie/Sie (usted/ustedes).
2) ¿Cómo son, pues, ellos/ellas?
3) No entendía a ninguno de los dos.

Ojalá me podáis ayudar,
atte. dudak


----------



## Geviert

dudak said:


> Gracias por responder, pero sigo sin entender.
> 
> 1) En ese caso las personas son: Ich, Du, er/sie/es (él, ella, _neutro_), Wir, Ihr (vosotros), sie/Sie (usted/ustedes).
> 2) ¿Cómo son, pues, ellos/ellas?
> 3) No entendía a ninguno de los dos.
> 
> Ojalá me podáis ayudar,
> atte. dudak



1 y 2) En rojo está el error: *"s*ie" no se usa para la forma de cortesía de tercera persona "usted". El pronombre "sie" (en minúscula) se usa tanto para la tercera persona singular (ella) como para la tercera plural (ellos y ellas). ¿Cómo los diferenció? Por las desinencias del verbo que tú misma has puesto: sie arbeite*t */ sie arbeit*en  *(ella trabaja / ellos-ellas trabajan). La forma de cortesía en alemán es siempre *S*ie (en mayúscula) y se refiere tanto al singular (usted) como al plural castellano (ustedes). En otras palabras los alemanes, a diferencia del castellano, no distinguen cuando se refieren cortésmente a una o a muchas personas (la cortesía no depende del número ). Si quieres tratar con distancia, usarás _siempre _*S*ie y el verbo correspondiente de la tercera persona en _plural_. 

3) Para la pronunciación puedes consultar el POns (online) o como bien nos aconseja super Jordi, el LEo que es un buen diccionario online con pronunciación.


----------



## jordi picarol

Aquí encontrarás todo lo que preguntas y mucho más explicado de forma sistemática y con pronunciación. Como no parece que tengas un método de estudio, este puede serte de gran ayuda. Suerte y trabaja mucho
http://www.curso-de-aleman.de/grammatik/inhaltsangabe/spanisch_deutsch_inhaltsverzeichnis.htm
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## dudak

¡Muchísimas gracias a ambos! No sabéis cuánto agradezco vuestra ayuda... Estos días (y me temo que los siguientes) he estado muy atareado y no he podido tomar el tiempo que quisiera para el alemán. Apenas he echado un vistazo a vuestros enlaces, pero tienen una muy buena pinta, cuando pueda los miraré con paciencia. Gracias de nuevo por vuestras explicaciones, creo que de aquí en adelante seré un asiduo pupilo vuestro, jeje.

PS Perdonad mi tardía respuesta, como dije, estoy muy justo de tiempo.


----------

